# mail ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have finally set up a group in my address book to make it easier to email multiple people.  However when i go to send the email it doesn't go thru. I have tried from both my yahoo and me accounts. I get messages saying invalid email address because all it shows is the group name and then i get one about choosing the server.  any idea what I may be doing incorrectly?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I figuresd it out sorry


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> I figuresd it out sorry


What was it? I cannot figure out the Mac address book for anything.. It' a mess. I have names and when I click on them in the addres book, it shows a competely different name and number. And setting up groups? forget it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

corkyb said:


> What was it? I cannot figure out the Mac address book for anything.. It' a mess. I have names and when I click on them in the addres book, it shows a competely different name and number. And setting up groups? forget it.


A typo in the group name was pulling up an empty group. My address book is kind of a mess too I can't figure out how to keep from duplicate entries on my phone and address book. But in terms of groups I forget which menu at the top it is but choose new group. Name group and then I think it's the view menu choose to view groups and cards. From there just drag the card into the group . When you address the email all you have to do is type in the group name. I'm sorry I'm not at my Mac or I could tell you exactly which menu's on the top bar to use


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I have an iPad, iPod Touch, and MacBook Pro...I agree, the address books are a mess. I've looked at other address book apps, but I'm not sure they'd work well with Sparrow Mail or Gmail. I'd love to hear any solutions that are out there!


----------

